# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  حكم قضاء الصلاة الفائتة لمن تركها متعمداً وأقوال العلماء في ذلك

## أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى

حكم قضاء الصلاة الفائتة لمن تركها متعمداً وأقوال العلماء في ذلك 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
قضاء الصلاة الفائتة واجب باتفاق الأئمة الأربعة بل وحكى عليه ابن قدامة وغيره الإجماع ، وإذا كان النائم والناسي المرفوع عنهما القلم مأموران  بالقضاء بالإجماع فما بالك بالذي تركها متهوراً أو متكاسلاً ، وإليك أقوال العلماء في حكم القضاء على من ترك الصلاة متعمداً 
قال ابن قدامة : لا نعلم بين المسلمين خلافاً في أن تارك الصلاة يجب عليه قضاؤها ولو كان مرتداً لم يجب عليه قضاء صلاة ولا صيام ( ) . 
قال ابن عبد البر : قال تعالى حاكياً عن إبراهيم نبيه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه قال لابنه إني أرى في المنام أني أذبحك فانظر ماذا ترى قال يا أبت افعل ما تؤمر الصافات 102 ونومه عليه السلام في سفره من باب قوله إني لأنسى أو أنسى لأسن فخرق نومه ذلك عادته عليه السلام ليسن لأمته ألا ترى إلى قوله في حديث العلاء بن خباب لو شاء الله لأيقظنا ولكنه أراد أن تكون سنة لمن بعدكم وذكر أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة عن عبيدة بن حميد عن يزيد بن أبي زياد عن تميم بن أبي سلمة عن مسروق عن بن عباس قال ما يسرني أن لي الدنيا بما فيها بصلاة النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام الصبح بعد طلوع الشمس وكان مسروق يقول ذلك أيضاً قرأت على عبد الوارث أن قاسما حدثهم قال حدثنا أحمد بن زهير حدثنا بن الأصبهاني قال حدثنا عبيدة بن حميد عن يزيد بن أبي زياد عن تميم عن أبي سلمة عن مسروق عن بن عباس قال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفر فعرسوا من الليل فلم يستيقظوا حتى طلعت الشمس قال فأمر فأذن ثم صلى ركعتين قال بن عباس فما يسرني بهما الدنيا وما فيها يعني الرخصة قال أبو عمر : وذلك عندي والله أعلم لأنه كان سبباً إلى أن علم أصحابه المبلغون عنه إلى سائر أمته أن مراد الله من عباده الصلاة وإن كانت مؤقتة أن من لم يصلها في وقتها فإنه يقضيها أبدا متى ما ذكرها ناسيا كان لها أو نائما عنها أو متعمدا لتركها ألا ترى أن حديث مالك في هذا الباب عن بن شهاب عن سعيد بن المسيب أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال من نسي صلاة فليصلها إذا ذكرها والنسيان في لسان العرب يكون الترك عمدا ويكون ضد الذكر قال الله تعالى نسوا الله فنسيهم التوبة 67 أي تركوا طاعة الله تعالى والإيمان بما جاء به رسوله فتركهم الله من رحمته وهذا مما لا خلاف فيه ولا يجهله من له أقل علم بتأويل القرآن فإن قيل فلم خص النائم والناسي بالذكر في قوله في غير هذا الحديث من نام عن الصلاة أو نسيها فليصلها إذا ذكرها قيل خص النائم والناسي ليرتفع التوهم والظن فيهما لرفع القلم في سقوط المأثم عنهما بالنوم والنسيان فأبان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن سقوط الإثم عنهما غير مسقط لما لزمهما من فرض الصلاة وأنها واجبة عليهما عند الذكر لها يقضيها كل واحد منهما بعد خروج وقتها إذا ذكرها ولم يحتج إلى ذكر العامد معهما لأن العلة المتوهمة في الناسي والنائم ليست فيه ولا عذر له في ترك فرض قد وجب عليه من صلاته إذا كان ذاكراً له وسوى الله تعالى في حكمه على لسان نبيه بين حكم والصلاة الموقوتة والصيام الموقوت في شهر رمضان بأن كل واحد منهما يقضى بعد خروج وقته فنص على النائم والناسي في الصلاة لما وصفنا ونص على المريض والمسافر في الصوم وأجمعت الأمة ونقلت الكافة فيمن لم يصم رمضان عامدا وهو مؤمن بفرضه وإنما تركه أشراً وبطراً تعمد ذلك ثم تاب عنه أن عليه قضاءه فكذلك من ترك الصلاة عامداً فالعامد والناسي في القضاء للصلاة والصيام سواء وإن اختلفا في الإثم كالجاني على الأموال المتلف لها عامدا وناسيا إلا في الإثم وكان الحكم في هذا الشرع بخلاف رمي الجمار في الحج التي لا تقضى في غير وقتها لعامد ولا لناس فوجوب الدم فيها ينوب عنها وبخلاف الضحايا أيضا لأن الضحايا ليست بواجبة فرضا والصلاة والصيام كلاهما فرض واجب ودين ثابت يؤدى أبدا وإن خرج الوقت المؤجل لهما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دين الله أحق أن يقضى وإذا كان النائم والناسي للصلاة وهما معذوران يقضيانها بعد خروج وقتها كان المتعمد لتركها المأثوم في فعله ذلك أولى بالا يسقط عنه فرض الصلاة وأن يحكم عليه بالإتيان بها لأن التوبة من عصيانه في تعمد تركها هي أداؤها وإقامة تركها مع الندم على ما سلف من تركه لها في وقتها وقد شذ بعض أهل الظاهر وأقدم على خلاف جمهور علماء المسلمين وسبيل المؤمنين فقال ليس على المتعمد لترك الصلاة في وقتها أن يأتي بها في غير وقتها لأنه غير نائم ولا ناس وإنما قال رسول الله من نام عن صلاة أو نسيها فليصلها إذا ذكرها قال والمتعمد غير الناسي والنائم قال وقياسه عليهما غير جائز عندنا كما أن من قتل الصيد ناسيا لا يجزئه عندنا فخالفه في المسألة جمهور العلماء وظن أنه يستتر في ذلك برواية جاءت عن بعض التابعين شذ فيها عن جماعة المسلمين وهو محجوج بهم مأمور باتباعهم فخالف هذا الظاهر عن طريق النظر والاعتبار وشذ عن جماعة علماء الأمصار ولم يأت فيما ذهب إليه من ذلك بدليل يصح في العقول ومن الدليل على أن الصلاة تصلي وتقضى بعد خروج وقتها كالصائم سواء وإن كان إجماع الأمة الذين أمر من شذ منهم بالرجوع إليهم وترك الخروج عن سبيلهم يغني عن الدليل في ذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم من أدرك ركعة من العصر قبل أن تغرب الشمس فقد أدرك العصر ومن أدرك ركعة من الصبح قبل أن تطلع الشمس فقد أدرك الصبح ولم يخص متعمدا من ناس ونقلت الكافة عنه عليه الصلاة السلام أن من أدرك ركعة من صلاة العصر قبل الغروب صلى تمام صلاته بعد الغروب وذلك بعد خروج الوقت عند الجميع ولا فرق بين عمل صلاة العصر كلها لمن تعمد أو نسي أو فرط وبين عمل بعضها في نظر ولا اعتبار ودليل آخر وهو أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يصل هو ولا أصحابه يوم الخندق صلاة الظهر والعصر حتى غربت الشمس لشغله بما نصبه المشركون له من الحرب ولم يكن يومئذ ناسياً ولا نائما ولا كانت بين المسلمين والمشركين يومئذ حرب قائمة ملتحمة وصلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الظهر والعصر في الليل ( ) . 
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ 
( ) انظر: المغني لابن قدامة 2 / 158 . 
الاستذكار لابن عبد البر 1 / 76 – 78 . 
ومن أراد التوسع في مذاهب العلماء في حكم تارك الصلاة وأدلتهم وترجيح ما هو الراجح بالأدلة فليرجع إلى بحث الفوائد المهداة في حكم تارك الصلاة 
وهو موجود على هذا الرابط : http://www.mktaba.org/vb/showthread.php?t=961

----------


## محمد العبادي

جزاكم الله خيرًا ..
كنت أريد الكتابة في هذا الموضوع ؛ لأن رأي القائلين بعدم الإعادة صار هو الغالب ؛ حتى عُد الرأي الثاني شذوذًا ، مع أنه رأي الأئمة الأربعة وجماهير السلف والخلف رضوان الله تعالى عليهم جميعًا ، وهو الرأي الذي يدل عليه الدليل أيضًا ، لكن ضيق الوقت حال دون ذلك ، فلعلها تكون في فرصة أخرى إن شاء الله ، أو يوفق أحد الإخوة الاّخرين في كتابة بحث يوضح فيه رجحان قول الأئمة الأربعة في هذه المسألة ..

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

أين هذا الدليل يا أخى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بل الدليل على خلاف قولك إن شلء الله ولعلى أبين لك فيما بعد ان شاء الله وعلى كل حال فالمسئلة من مسائل الخلاف الواسع

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى

الأخ المهاجر أين الدليل الذي يسقط قضاء العبادة عن المسلم ؟؟ بل الدليل من الكتاب والسنة وإجماع الأمة على وجوب القضاء على من ترك الصلاة لأن الأصل وجوب أداء العبادة في وقتها فإن لم يؤدها في وقتها وجب عليه قضاؤها وحتى تبرأ الذمة ، والذمة لا تبرأ إلا بأداء العبادة أداء أو قضاء وهذا الذي تدل عليه الأدلة من الكتاب والسنة وهو الذي عليه الأئمة الأربعة وأتباعهم بل حكى عليه غير واحد الإجماع كما تقد عن ابن قدامة وابن عبد البر قال الله تعالى وأقم الصلاة لذكري وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من نام عن الصلاة أو نسيها فليصلها إذا ذكرها ، وإذا كان النائم والناسي المرفوع عنهما القلم مأموران بالقضاء بالإجماع فما بالك بالذي تركها متهوراً أو متكاسلاً ولعلك ترجع إلى ما قاله ابن عبد البر يتأمل وتأن سوف يتضح لك الحق إن شاء الله تعالى والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . 
ومن أراد التوسع في مذاهب العلماء في حكم تارك الصلاة وأدلتهم وترجيح ما هو الراجح بالأدلة فليرجع إلى بحث الفوائد المهداة في حكم تارك الصلاة
وهو موجود على هذا الرابط : http://www.mktaba.org/vb/showthread.php?t=961

----------


## سراج بن عبد الله الجزائري

> حكم قضاء الصلاة التي تُركت عمدًا
> الشيخ خالد بن عبدالمنعم الرفاعي 
> تاريخ الإضافة: 22/10/2007 ميلادي - 10/10/1428 هجري 
> زيارة: 724 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> السؤال:
> 
> ...


http://www.alukah.net/Fatawa/FatwaDe...x?FatwaID=2150

----------


## سراج بن عبد الله الجزائري

أيضا يقول الشيخ مشهور حسن في كتابه "التّحقيقات و التّنقيحات السّلفيات على متن الورقات مع التنبيه على المسائل المهمات" صفحة 425:



> و مما يجدر التنبيه عليه : أنّ المقّري في "قواعده" (1/349-350)(القاعدة:الحاد  ية و العشرين بعد المئة) نقل عن بعضهم قوله:"احذر . .إجماعات ابن عبد البر، و اتفاقات ابن رشد"، و إجماعات ابن المنذر مثلها، و جٌلّ ما في كتب الفقه ك"المغني" و "المجموع" منقولة منها

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

غريبة : هل القول بعدم صحة قضاء من ترك المفروضة عمدا كفر

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى

خير الكلام ماقل ودل وليس هنا مقام الفتاوى المجردة من الدليل بل العبرة بالدليل من الكتاب والسنة ولا تبرأ الذمة إلا بنص منهما أو إجماع الأمة ولا عبرة بقول من يطعن في نقول العلماء بل العلماء أمناء فيما نقلوا ومناقشون فيما قالوا أو كتبوا .

----------


## سراج بن عبد الله الجزائري

> خير الكلام ماقل ودل وليس هنا مقام الفتاوى المجردة من الدليل بل العبرة بالدليل من الكتاب والسنة


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخ محمد مصطفى عدد سطور و كلمات موضوعك مع تعليقاتك إلى غاية هنا أكثر بكثير من عدد سطور و كلمات تعليقاتي! فكيف خير الكلام ما قلّ و دل ؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم الشيخ خالد بن عبدالمنعم الرفاعي قد ذكر دليله فيما نقلتُ عنه و في كلامك إيهام بأنّه قد تكلّم من غير ذكر دليله!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أيضا أنت تقول :



> قال ابن قدامة : لا نعلم بين المسلمين خلافاً في أن تارك الصلاة يجب عليه قضاؤها ولو كان مرتداً لم يجب عليه قضاء صلاة ولا صيام ( ) .


و غيرك يقول : إجماع الصحابة قد حصل بكفر تارك الصلاة الكفر الأكبر و يستدل بأثر عبد الله بن شقيق فأصبح عندنا دعوى إجماعان متعارضان!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أيضا قياسك النائم و الناسي على المتعمّد غير مسلّم لعدم ظهور العلّة
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بإختصار حكاية الإجماع على قضاء الصلاة لمن تركها متعمّدا غير مسلّم و المسألة خلافية.

----------


## سراج بن عبد الله الجزائري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ونقول لمن خالفنا: قد وافقتمونا على أن الحج لا يجزئ في غير وقته، وأن الصوم لا يجزئ في غير النهار؛ فمن أين أجزتم ذلك في الصلاة، وكل ذلك ذو وقت محدود أوله وآخره، وهذا ما لا انفكاك منه؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إن قلتم قياس المتعمّد على الناّسي و النائم فنقول : عند القياس؛ يشترط ذكر العلّة فما العلّة هنا؟ ثم نقول لكم ما يلي :
"وأما تاركها عمدا حتى يخرج الوقت، فإن الجمهور على أنه آثم، وأن القضاء عليه واجب وذهب بعض أهل الظاهر إلى أنه لا يقضي وأنه آثم، وأحد من ذهب إلى ذلك أبو محمد بن حزم‏.‏ وسبب اختلافهم اختلافهم في شيئين‏:‏ أحدهما في جواز القياس في الشرع‏.‏ والثاني في قياس العامد على الناسي إذا سلم جواز القياس‏.‏ فمن رأى أنه إذا وجب القضاء على الناسي الذي قد عذره الشرع في أشياء كثيرة، فالمتعمد أحرى أن يجب عليه لأنه غير معذور أوجب القضاء عليه، ومن رأى أن الناسي والعامد ضدان‏:‏ والأضداد لا يقاس بعضها على بعض إذ أحكامها مختلفة، وإنما تقاس الأشباه، لم يجز قياس العامد على الناسي، والحق في هذا أنه إذا جعل الوجوب من باب التغليظ كان القياس سائغا‏.‏ وأما إن جعل من باب الرفق بالناسي والعذر له وأن لا يفوته ذلك الخير، فالعامد في هذا ضد الناسي، والقياس غير سائغ لأن الناسي معذور والعامد غير معذور، الأصل أن القضاء لا يجب بأمر الأداء، وإنما يجب بأمر مجدد على ما قال المتكلمون، لأن القاضي قد فاته أحد شروط التمكن من وقوع الفعل على صحته، وهو الوقت إذ كان شرطا من شروط الصحة والتأخير عن الوقت في قياس التقديم عليه، لكن قد ورد الأثر بالناسي والنائم وتردد العامد بين أن يكون شبيها أو غير شبيه، والله الموفق للحق‏" 
هذا الكلام الأخير منقول من هذا الرابط :
http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/view...?BID=231&CID=7

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإن قلتم قد وقع الإجماع؛ فيقال لكم من أين لكم بهاته الدّعوى و هناك غيركم من حكى الإجماع على ما يعود على قولكم بالإبطال! و ليس بقولكم بأولى بالقبول من قولهم

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى

الصلاة واجبة على المسلم البالغ المكلف ودليل ذلك الوجوب الكتاب والسنة وإجماع الأمة وليس القياس ، وذمة المسلم مشغولة بتلك العبادة الواجبة عليه بالكتاب والسنة وإجماع الأمة حتى يؤديها فإن لم يؤديها في وقتها وجب عليه قضاؤها ، وقد قضاها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابة يوم الخندق فإنه لم يصل لا هو ولا أصحابه يوم الخندق صلاة الظهر والعصر حتى غربت الشمس لشغله بما نصبه المشركون له من الحرب ولم يكن يومئذ ناسياً ولا نائماً ولا كانت بين المسلمين والمشركين يومئذ حرب قائمة ملتحمة وصلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الظهر والعصر في الليل ، فكيف تسقط عبادة عن مسلم استقرت في ذمته بدون دليل لا من كتاب ولا من سنة ولا إجماع ، وأما كلام العلماء رحمهم الله يستدل له ولا يستدل به  وخاصة إذا لم يصحبه دليل ، وأما قولك : إجماع الصحابة قد حصل بكفر تارك الصلاة الكفر الأكبر و يستدل بأثر عبد الله بن شقيق " هذه مسألة أخرى ، وأنا أسألك هل تارك الصلاة هنا المكفر الجاحد لها أم المتكاسل عن فعلها ؟؟؟  أما الجاحد لها فنعم كافر بإجماع الأمة الصحابة وغير الصحابة ، وأما المتكاسل فهي مسألة خلافية والذي عليه الجمهور أنه فاسق من فساق المسلمين وليس كافراً : قال ابن قدامة: إن الأحاديث التي استدل بها من قال بتكفير تارك الصلاة  محمولة على سبيل التغليظ والتشبيه له بالكفار لا على الحقيقة، كقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: " سباب المسلم فسوق وقتاله كفر"  وقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : " من قال لأخيه يا كافر فقد باء بها أحدهما" وقوله: " من قال مطرنا بنوء الكوكب فهو كافر بالله مؤمن بالكوكب"(، وأشباه ذلك مما أريد به التشديد والوعيد " المغني لابن قدامة2 /   447.
وقال ابن عبد البر : إنما يكفر بالصلاة من جحدها واستكبر عن أدائها قالوا وقد كان مؤمناً عند الجميع بيقين قبل تركه للصلاة ثم اختلفوا فيه إذا ترك الصلاة فلا يجب قتله إلا بيقين ولا يقين مع الاختلاف ، قال : وعن ابن عباس : قواعد الدين ثلاثة شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله والصلاة وصوم رمضان ثم قال ابن عباس : تجده كثير المال ولا يزكي فلا يقال لذلك كافر ولا يحل دمه ، ومن حجته أيضاً حديث أم سلمة رضي الله عنها قالت قال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه سيكون أمراء تعرفون وتنكرون فمن أنكر فقد برئ ومن كره فقد سلم ولكن من رضي وتابع قالوا يا رسول الله ألا نقاتلهم قال لا ما صلوا الخمس وفيه دليل على أنهم أن لم يصلوا الخمس قوتلوا ومن حجتهم أيضا قوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  نهيت عن قتل المصلين وفي ذلك دليل على أن من لم يصل لم ينه عن قتله والله أعلم ، ألا ترى الى قوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  لأصحابه الذين شاوروه في قتل مالك بن الدخشم أليس يصلي قالوا بلى ولا صلاة له فنهاهم عن قتله لصلاته إذ قالوا له بلى أنه يصلي ولو قالوا انه لا يصلي ما نهاهم عن قتله والله أعلم ولم يحتج عليهم في المنع من قتله إلا بالشهادة والصلاة لأنه قال لهم أليس يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله قالوا بلى ولا شهادة له فقال أليس يصلي قالوا بلى ولا صلاة له قال أولئك الذين نهاني الله عن  قتلهم وقد قال في غير ذلك الحديث نهيت عن قتل المصلين واعتلوا في دفع الآثار المروية في تكفير تارك الصلاة بأن قالوا معناها من ترك الصلاة جاحداً لها معانداً  مستكبراً غير مقر بفرضها قالوا ويلزم من كفرهم بتلك الآثار وقبلها على ظاهرها فيهم أن يكفر القاتل والشاتم للمسلم وأن يكفر الزاني وشارب الخمر والسارق والمنتهب ومن رغب عن نسب أبيه فقد صح عنه  صلى الله عليه وسلم  أنه قال سباب المسلم فسوق وقتاله كفر وقال لا يزني الزاني حين يزني وهو مؤمن ولا يسرق السارق حين يسرق وهو مؤمن ولا يشرب الخمر حين يشربها وهو مؤمن ولا ينتهب  نهبة ذات شرف يرفع الناس إليه   فيها   أبصارهم حين ينتهبها وهو مؤمن وقال لا ترغبوا عن آبائكم فإنه كفر بكم أن ترغبوا عن آبائكم  وقال لا ترجعوا بعدي كفارا يضرب بعضكم رقاب بعض الى آثار مثل هذه لا يخرج بها العلماء المؤمن من الإسلام وإن كان بفعل ذلك فاسقاً عندهم فغير نكير أن تكون الآثار في تارك الصلاة كذلك قالوا ومعنى قوله سباب المسلم فسوق وقتاله كفر  أنه ليس بكفر يخرج عن الملة وكذلك كل ما ورد من تكفير من ذكرنا ممن يضرب بعضهم رقاب بعض ونحو ذلك وقد جاء عن ابن عباس وهو أحد الذين روى عنهم تكفير تارك الصلاة أنه  قال في حكم الحاكم  الجائر كفر دون كفر ، قال ابن عباس : ليس بالكفر الذي تذهبون إليه إنه ليس بكفر ينقل عن الملة ثم قرأ ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الكافرون واحتجوا أيضاً بقول عبد الله بن عمر لا يبلغ المرء حقيقة الكفر حتى يدعو مثنى ، مثنى وقالوا يحتمل قوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يزني الزاني حين يزني وهو مؤمن يريد مستكمل الإيمان لأن الإيمان يزيد بالطاعة وينقص بالمعصية وكذلك السارق وشارب الخمر ومن ذكر معهم وعلى نحو ذلك تأولوا قول عمر بن الخطاب لا حظ في الإسلام لمن ترك الصلاة قالوا أراد أنه لا كبير حظ له ولا حظاً كاملاً له في الإسلام ومثله قول ابن مسعود وما أشبهه وجعلوه كقوله لا صلاة لجار المسجد إلا في المسجد أي أنه ليس له صلاة كاملة ومثله الحديث ليس المسكين بالطواف عليكم  يريد ليس هو المسكين حقا لأن هناك من هو أشد مسكنة منه وهو الذي لا يسأل ونحو هذا مما اعتلوا به وقد رأى مالك استتابة الاباضية والقدرية فإن تابوا وإلا قتلوا ذكر ذلك إسماعيل القاضي عن أبي ثابت  عن ابن القاسم وقال قلت لأبي ثابت هذا رأى مالك في هؤلاء حسب قال بل في كل أهل البدع قال القاضي وإنما رأى مالك ذلك فيهم لإفسادهم في الأرض وهم أعظم إفساداً من المحاربين لأن إفساد الدين أعظم من إفساد المال لا أنهم كفار قال أبو عمر : فهذا مالك يريق دماء هؤلاء وليسوا عنده كفاراً فكذلك تارك الصلاة عنده من هذا الباب قتله لا من جهة الكفر ومما يدل على أن تارك الصلاة ليس بكافر كفراً ينقل عن الإسلام إذا كان مؤمناً بها معتقداً لها حديث ابن مسعود عن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم قال أمر بعبد من عباد الله أن يضرب في قبره مائة جلده فلم يزل يسأل الله ويدعوه حتى صارت جلدة واحدة   فامتلأ قبره ناراً فلما أفاق قال علام جلدتموني قالوا إنك صليت صلاة بغير طهور ومررت على مظلوم فلم تنصره  ، قال الطحاوي في هذا الحديث ما يدل على أن تارك الصلاة ليس بكافر لأن من صلى صلاة بغير طهور فلم يصل وقد أجيبت دعوته ولو كان كافراً ما أجيبت له دعوة لأن الله تبارك وتعالى يقول : وما دعاء الكافرين إلا في ضلال ، ومما يدل على أن الكفر منه مالا ينقل عن الإسلام قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم  يكفرن العشير ويكفرن الإحسان وكافر النعمة يسمى كافراً وأصل الكفر في اللغة الستر ومنه قيل لليل كافر لأنه يستر قال لبيد في ليلة كفر النجوم غمامها أي سترها وفي هذه المسألة قول ثالث قاله ابن شهاب رواه شعيب بن أبي حمزة عنه قال إذا ترك الرجل الصلاة فإن كان إنما تركها لأنه ابتدع ديناً غير الإسلام قتل وإن كان إنما هو فاسق فإنه يضرب ضرباً مبرحاً ويسجن حتى يرجع قال والذي يفطر في رمضان كذلك قال أبو جعفر الطحاوي وهو قولنا واليه يذهب جماعة من سلف الأمة من أهل الحجاز والعراق قال أبو عمر بهذا يقول داود بن علي وهو قول أبي حنيفة في تارك الصلاة أنه يسجن ويضرب ولا يقتل وابن شهاب القائل ما ذكرنا هو القائل أيضاً في قول النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا إله إلا الله كان ذلك في أول الإسلام ثم نزلت الفرائض بعد وقوله هذا يدل على أن الإيمان عنده قول وعمل والله أعلم   وهو قول الطائفتين اللتين ذكرنا قولهم قبل قول ابن شهاب كلهم يقولون الإيمان قول وعمل وقد اختلفوا في تارك الصلاة كما علمت واحتج من ذهب هذا المذهب أعني مذهب ابن شهاب في أنه يضرب ويسجد ولا يقتل بقول رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا إله إلا الله فإذا قالوها عصموا مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحقها قالوا وحقها الثلاث التي قال النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  لا يحل دم امرئ مسلم إلا بإحدى ثلاث كفر بعد إيمان أو زناً بعد إحصان أو قتل نفس بغير نفس قالوا والكافر جاحد وتارك الصلاة المقر بالإسلام ليس بجاحد ولا كافر وليس بمستكبر ولا معاند وإنما يكفر بالصلاة من جحدها واستكبر عن أدائها قالوا وقد كان مؤمنا عند الجميع بيقين قبل تركه للصلاة ثم اختلفوا فيه إذا ترك الصلاة فلا يجب قتله إلا بيقين ولا يقين مع الاختلاف فالواجب القول بأقل ما قيل في ذلك وهو الضرب والسجن وأما القتل ففيه اختلاف والحدود تدرأ بالشبهات واحتجوا أيضاً بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم  سيكون عليكم بعدي أمراء يؤخرون الصلاة عن ميقاتها فصلوا الصلاة لوقتها واجعلوا صلاتكم معهم سبحة قالوا وهذا يدل على أنهم غير كفار بتأخيرها حتى يخرج وقتها ولو كفروا بذلك ما أمرهم بالصلاة خلفهم بسبحة ولا غيرها قال أبو عمر هذا قول قد قال به جماعة من الأئمة ممن يقول الإيمان قول وعمل وقالت به المرجئة أيضاً ألا أن المرجئة تقول المؤمن المقر مستكمل الإيمان . التمهيد لابن عبد البر 4 / 234 – 242 ، والاستذكار لابن عبد البر 2 / 149 – 155 .  
وقال النووي : لم يزل المسلمون يورثون تارك الصلاة ويورثون عنه ولو كان كافراً لم يغفر له ولم يرث ولم يورث وأما الجواب عما احتج به من كفره من حديث جابر وبريدة ورواية شقيق فهو أن كل ذلك محمول على أنه شارك الكافر في بعض أحكامه وهو وجوب القتل وهذا التأويل متعين للجمع بين نصوص الشرع وقواعده التي ذكرناها وأما قياسهم فمتروك بالنصوص التي ذكرناها والجواب عما احتج به أبو حنيفة أنه عام مخصوص بما ذكرناه وقياسهم لا يقبل مع النصوص . المجموع للنووي 3 / 17- 19.
وقال ابن قدامة : لم ينقل أن أحداً من تاركي الصلاة ترك تغسيله وتكفينه ودفنه في مقابر المسلمين، ولا منع ورثته ميراثه، ولا منع ميراث مورثه، ولا فرق بين زوجين لترك الصلاة مع أحدهما مع كثرة تاركي الصلاة ، قال ابن قدامة: "إننا لا نعلم في عصر من الأعصار أحداً من تاركي الصلاة ترك تغسيله وتكفينه ودفنه في مقابر المسلمين، ولا منع ورثته ميراثه، ولا منع ميراث مورثه، ولا فرق بين زوجين لترك الصلاة مع أحدهما لكثرة تاركي الصلاة، ولو كان كافراً لثبتت هذه الأحكام كلها، ولا نعلم بين المسلمين خلافاً في أن تارك الصلاة يجب عليه قضاؤها، ولو كان مرتداً لم يجب عليه قضاء صلاة ولا صيام" . المغني لابن قدامة 2 /  446 . 
 ومن أراد التوسع في مذاهب العلماء في حكم تارك الصلاة وأدلتهم وترجيح ما هو الراجح بالأدلة فليرجع إلى بحث الفوائد المهداة في حكم تارك الصلاة
وهو موجود على هذا الرابط : http://www.mktaba.org/vb/showthread.php?t=961

----------


## سراج بن عبد الله الجزائري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الصلاة كتاب موقوت على المسلمين و كل صلاة من الصلوات الخمسة لها وقت بداية و وقت نهاية بالإجماع 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  و النّبي صلى الله عليه و سلّم لما أخّر صلاة الظهر و العصر لم يكن تأخيره لهاته الصلاة التهاون في أدائها في وقتها و إنّما كان معذور و هذا بخلاف المتعمّد في تأخير الصلاة و مقصودنا بالمتعمّد من يفعل هذا من غير عذر ، فعندنا الدليل على حكم قضاء الصلاة إن كان من أخّرها معذور و لكن ما دليل ذلك إن كان من أخّرها غير معذور ؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يعني أيمكن أن تقدّم لنا نصوص تثبت صحّة قضاء الصلاة لغير المعذور ؟ يعني مثلا واحد من الصحابة أخّر الصلاة من غير عذر ثم صلى الصلاة و أقرّه النّبي صلى الله عليه و سلّم ؟ وفقك الله
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم في الحقيقة أنا لا أناقش في الراجح في حكم تارك الصلاة إلا أنّ مداخلتي كان المقصود منها : بما أنّنا أثبتنا الخلاف في كفر تارك الصلاة الكفر الأكبر فهذا يخرم : "دعوى الإجماع  أن تارك الصلاة يجب عليه قضاؤها" التي تتبناها
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم النصوص التي استدلّ بها من يوجب قضاء الصلاة على المتعمّد ليست بقطعية الدلالة فهي ظنيّة و الظني يمكن أن تختلف فيه الأفهام (فالأمور الظنية الغير قطعية تحتمل الإختلاف في الفهم إذ لو لم تكن كذلك لما كانت ظنّية) و لا يُمكننا معرفة ما عند جميع المجتهدين حول هاته المسألة لا سيّما و إن كانوا منتشرين في المشارق و المغارب ووسائل الإتصال في وقتهم لم تكن متطوّرة؛ و الشخص منهم إذا أراد أن يذهب إلى عالم في الناحية الأخرى من البلاد العربية قد يقضي الشهور و لا يصل إليه، و لو قُدّرَ له و أن وصل فليس بالمؤكّد أنّ من ترك خلفه من العلماء في منطقة ما لم يغيّر رأيه و لربما لو عاد ليتأكّد أنّ علماء تلك المنطقة لم يغيروا اجتهادهم فمن ذا الذي سيؤكّد له ثبات هذا العالم على موقفه إلى غاية أن يصل إلى منطقته الأولى و لو بقي ينتظر قادما من تلك البلاد فمن ذا الذي سيصل في رمشة عين من غير أن يُفسح مجال زمني يُتيح الفرصة لتغير الإجتهاد و لو وجد جنّيا متطوعا ينقل له الأخبار في رمشة العين فمن ذا الذي سيؤكّد له عدالة هذا الجنّي و هكذا .... فكيف يُدّعى الإجماع في مثل هاته الأمور ؟!  اللّهم إلا إن وَجدَ جنّا متطوعا يطير به في رمشة عين بين العلماء و هذا ما سمعنا به ؟!و لا ادّعاه أحد من العلماء!

----------


## محمد العبادي

_مناقشات لبعض أدلة القائلين بعدم الإعادة_
1 - قولهم إن تارك الصلاة كافر فإن تاب فالإسلام يجب ما قبله :
الرد
ذهب  جمهور الفقهاء من الأحناف والمالكية والشافعية ومجموعة من الحنابلة كالموفق رحمه الله وأبي البركات رحمه الله وغيرهما إلى أن كفر تارك الصلاة كفر أصغر لا يخرج المرء به من الملة ، فعلى هذا فلا حجة لهم هنا .
أما القائلون بالتكفير وهو المذهب عند الحنابلة ، فإن المذهب عندهم أيضًا أن تارك الصلاة لا يكفر إلا بعد أن يدعوَه الإمامُ ويمتنعَ ، فعلى هذا قبل الدعوة لا يُحكم بكفره..
- قال المرداوي رحمه الله في الإنصاف ( ج1 ص285 ) : ( الداعي له هو الإمام أو نائبه فلو ترك صلوات كثيرة قبل الدعاء لم يجب قتله ولا يكفر على الصحيح من المذهب: وعليه جماهير الأصحاب وقطع به كثير منهم وكذا لو ترك كفارة أو نذرا وذكر الآجري أنه يكفر بترك الصلاة ولو لم يدع إليها قال في الفروع وهو ظاهر كلام جماعة )
والمذهب عند الحنابلة أن المرتد يجب عليه قضاء ما تركه في حال إسلامه ، وعدم قضاء ما تركه في حال  ردته - وهو مذهب الحنفية أيضًا -، فهنا لن يجب عليه القضاء للفترة التي تلت حكم الإمام بكفره بعد دعوته - لو افترضنا أنه تاب بعدها واستجاب - ، أما فترة ما قبل الدعوة فيجب القضاء ..
قال المرداوي رحمه الله في الإنصاف ( ج1 ص278 ) : ( وإن كان مرتدا فالصحيح من المذهب: أنه يقضي ما تركه قبل ردته ولا يقضي ما فاته زمن ردته قال القاضي وصاحب الفروع وغيرهما هذا المذهب واختاره ابن حامد والشارح وقدمه المجد في شرحه وابن عبيدان ونصراه وقدمه ابن تميم وبن حمدان في رعايته الصغرى )
حتى وإن قلنا بتكفيره دون اشتراط الدعوة كما هو قول بعض متقدمي الحنابلة كالاّجري رحمه الله وغيره، فإن مذهب الشافعية ورواية عن الإمام أحمد رضي الله عنه بوجوب قضاء العبادات على المرتد بخلاف الكافر الأصلي :
- قال المرداوي رحمه الله في الإنصاف ( ج1 ص278 ) : (وعنه يقضي ما تركه قبل ردته وبعدها وجزم به في الإفادات في الصلاة والزكاة والصوم والحج وقدمه في الفروع لكن قال المذهب الأول كما تقدم وقدمه في الرعاية الكبرى: وابن عبيدان ونصره )
وهناك رواية أخرى بأنه لا يقضي ما تركه قبل ردته ولا بعدها وهو مذهب المالكية - لكن كما ذكرنا اّنفاًا هم لا يكفرون بترك الصلاة - .
- قال المرداوي رحمه الله في الإنصاف ( ج1 ص278 ) : ( وعنه لا يقضي ما تركه قبل ردته ولا بعدها وهو ظاهر كلام الخرقي قال ابن منجا في شرحه هذا المذهب قال في التلخيص والبلغة هذا أصح الروايتين واختاره )
إذن فهذا الدليل الذي يظنه بعض الإخوة أنه دليل قاطع ، لا قطعية فيه ، بل لا حجة فيه عند قول الجمهور ..

----------


## محمد العبادي

يُتبع ذكر بعض أدلة الفريق القائل بعدم الإعادة فيما بعد إن شاء الله ..
ملاحظة : كلا الفريقين هم مشايخنا وأئمتنا وأسيادنا ، والنقاش علمي بحت ..

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى

ينبغي التقيد بالموضوع ولا يهمنا الجني المتطوع أو غير المتطوع ولا ينبغي التطرق إلى مثل النقل بين أهل العلم ، وفيما يخص مسألة تكفير تارك الصلاة مسألة أخرى ولا يخفاكم أن مسألتنا هنا هي حكم قضاء الصلاة لمن تركها متعمداً والخلط بين المسألتين لا ينبغي لأن مسألة تكفير تارك الصلاة تحتاج إلى تفصيل هل تركها جاحداً لوجوبها وهذا كافر بالإجماع وهو الذي تحمل عليه النصوص الواردة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابة عند الجمهور أما من تركها متكاسلاً معترفاً بوجوبها فهذا ليس بكافر عند جمهور العلماء من السلف والخلف وإنما هو فاسق من فساق المسلمين مرتكب كبيرة من كبائر الذنوب فأمره إلى الله إن شاء عذبه وإن شاء أدخله الجنة كما في حديث  عبادة بن الصامت رضي الله تعالى عنه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  يقول: " خمس صلوات كتبهن الله عز وجل على العباد، فمن جاء بهن لم يضيع منهن شيئاً استخفافاً بحقهن كان له عند الله عهداً أن يدخله الجنة، ومن لم يأت بهن فليس له عند الله عهد إن شاء عذبه وإن شاء أدخله الجنة"  أخرجه  مالك في الموطأ كتاب صلاة الليل باب الأمر بالوتر 1/123، وأبو داود في كتاب الصلاة باب فيمن لم يوتر رقم (1420) 2/130،131، والنسائي في كتاب الصلاة باب المحافظة على الصلوات الخمس رقم (461) 1/230، وابن ماجه في كتاب إقامة الصلاة باب فرض الصلوات الخمس والمحافظة عليها رقم (1401) 1/448-449، وابن حبان رقم (1732) 5/23-24، وقال ابن عبد البر: "هو حديث صحيح ثابت"، انظر التمهيد 23/288، وصححه الألباني في صحيح أبي داود رقم (1258) 1/266. 
وفي حديث عن عبادة بن الصامت رضي الله تعالى عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال: " من شهد أن لا إله إلاَّ الله وحده لا شريك له وأن محمداً عبده ورسوله، وأن عيسى عبد الله ورسوله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه، والجنة حق، والنار حق، أدخله الله الجنة على ما كان من العمل"  أخرجه البخاري في كتاب الأنبياء باب قول الله تعالى: (النساء 171)   يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ  الآية، حديث رقم (3435) 2/487، ومسلم في كتاب الإيمان باب الدليل على أن من مات على التوحيد دخل الجنة قطعاً رقم (28) 1/57. وهذه الأحاديث تمنع من التكفير والتخليد، وتوجب من الرجاء له ما يرجى لسائر أهل الكبائر، قالوا: ولأن الكفر جحود التوحيد وإنكار الرسالة والمعاد وجحد ما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وهذا يقرّ بالوحدانية شاهداً أن محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم رسول الله مؤمناً بأن الله تعالى يبعث من في القبور، فكيف يحكم بكفره ؟.  ولو كان كافراً عند من يقول بتكفيره فلما ذا لا تترب عليه أحكام الكفر من عدم إرثه والتفريق بينه وبين زوجته وعدم تغسيله ودفنه في مقابرالمسلمين إلى آخر الأحكام المترتبة على المرتد ، قال ابن قدامة : لم ينقل أن أحداً من تاركي الصلاة ترك تغسيله وتكفينه ودفنه في مقابر المسلمين، ولا منع ورثته ميراثه، ولا منع ميراث مورثه، ولا فرق بين زوجين لترك الصلاة مع أحدهما مع كثرة تاركي الصلاة ،و قال  "إننا لا نعلم في عصر من الأعصار أحداً من تاركي الصلاة ترك تغسيله وتكفينه ودفنه في مقابر المسلمين، ولا منع ورثته ميراثه، ولا منع ميراث مورثه، ولا فرق بين زوجين لترك الصلاة مع أحدهما لكثرة تاركي الصلاة، ولو كان كافراً لثبتت هذه الأحكام كلها، ولا نعلم بين المسلمين خلافاً في أن تارك الصلاة يجب عليه قضاؤها، ولو كان مرتداً لم يجب عليه قضاء صلاة ولا صيام" . المغني لابن قدامة 2 / 446 . وقال النووي : لم يزل المسلمون يورثون تارك الصلاة ويورثون عنه ولو كان كافراً لم يغفر له ولم يرث ولم يورث وأما الجواب عما احتج به من كفره من حديث جابر وبريدة ورواية شقيق فهو أن كل ذلك محمول على أنه شارك الكافر في بعض أحكامه وهو وجوب القتل وهذا التأويل متعين للجمع بين نصوص الشرع وقواعده التي ذكرناها وأما قياسهم فمتروك بالنصوص التي ذكرناها والجواب عما احتج به أبو حنيفة أنه عام مخصوص بما ذكرناه وقياسهم لا يقبل مع النصوص . المجموع للنووي 3 / 17- 19.
والذي يهمنا هنا هو هل على تارك الصلاة المتعمد قضاء ؟ وأي نص من كتاب أو سنة يسقط عنه هذه العبادة التي تركها عمداً ؟ وهل القضاء خاص بالنائم والناسي أم أنه عام لكل من ترك الصلاة سواء عن نوم أو نسيان أو عمد ويختص النائم والناسي برفع الإثم عنهما فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه قال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفر فعرسوا من الليل فلم يستيقظوا حتى طلعت الشمس قال فأمر فأذن ثم صلى ركعتين قال ابن عباس فما يسرني بهما الدنيا وما فيها يعني الرخصة قال أبو عمر ابن عبد البر : وذلك عندي والله أعلم لأنه كان سبباً إلى أن علم أصحابه المبلغون عنه إلى سائر أمته أن مراد الله من عباده الصلاة وإن كانت مؤقتة أن من لم يصلها في وقتها فإنه يقضيها أبدا متى ما ذكرها ناسيا كان لها أو نائما عنها أو متعمدا لتركها ألا ترى أن حديث مالك في هذا الباب عن بن شهاب عن سعيد بن المسيب أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال من نسي صلاة فليصلها إذا ذكرها والنسيان في لسان العرب يكون الترك عمدا ويكون ضد الذكر قال الله تعالى نسوا الله فنسيهم التوبة 67 أي تركوا طاعة الله تعالى والإيمان بما جاء به رسوله فتركهم الله من رحمته وهذا مما لا خلاف فيه ولا يجهله من له أقل علم بتأويل القرآن فإن قيل فلم خص النائم والناسي بالذكر في قوله في غير هذا الحديث من نام عن الصلاة أو نسيها فليصلها إذا ذكرها قيل خص النائم والناسي ليرتفع التوهم والظن فيهما لرفع القلم في سقوط المأثم عنهما بالنوم والنسيان فأبان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن سقوط الإثم عنهما غير مسقط لما لزمهما من فرض الصلاة وأنها واجبة عليهما عند الذكر لها يقضيها كل واحد منهما بعد خروج وقتها إذا ذكرها ولم يحتج إلى ذكر العامد معهما لأن العلة المتوهمة في الناسي والنائم ليست فيه ولا عذر له في ترك فرض قد وجب عليه من صلاته إذا كان ذاكراً له وسوى الله تعالى في حكمه على لسان نبيه بين حكم والصلاة الموقوتة والصيام الموقوت في شهر رمضان بأن كل واحد منهما يقضى بعد خروج وقته فنص على النائم والناسي في الصلاة لما وصفنا ونص على المريض والمسافر في الصوم وأجمعت الأمة ونقلت الكافة فيمن لم يصم رمضان عامدا وهو مؤمن بفرضه وإنما تركه أشراً وبطراً تعمد ذلك ثم تاب عنه أن عليه قضاءه فكذلك من ترك الصلاة عامداً فالعامد والناسي في القضاء للصلاة والصيام سواء وإن اختلفا في الإثم كالجاني على الأموال المتلف لها عامدا وناسيا إلا في الإثم وكان الحكم في هذا الشرع بخلاف رمي الجمار في الحج التي لا تقضى في غير وقتها لعامد ولا لناس فوجوب الدم فيها ينوب عنها وبخلاف الضحايا أيضا لأن الضحايا ليست بواجبة فرضا والصلاة والصيام كلاهما فرض واجب ودين ثابت يؤدى أبدا وإن خرج الوقت المؤجل لهما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دين الله أحق أن يقضى وإذا كان النائم والناسي للصلاة وهما معذوران يقضيانها بعد خروج وقتها كان المتعمد لتركها المأثوم في فعله ذلك أولى بالا يسقط عنه فرض الصلاة وأن يحكم عليه بالإتيان بها لأن التوبة من عصيانه في تعمد تركها هي أداؤها وإقامة تركها مع الندم على ما سلف من تركه لها في وقتها وقد شذ بعض أهل الظاهر وأقدم على خلاف جمهور علماء المسلمين وسبيل المؤمنين فقال ليس على المتعمد لترك الصلاة في وقتها أن يأتي بها في غير وقتها لأنه غير نائم ولا ناس وإنما قال رسول الله من نام عن صلاة أو نسيها فليصلها إذا ذكرها . لاستذكار لابن عبد البر 1 / 76 – 78 .

----------


## محمد العبادي

[quote=سراج بن عبد الله الجزائري;97662 لا يُمكننا معرفة ما عند جميع المجتهدين حول هاته المسألة لا سيّما و إن كانوا منتشرين في المشارق و المغارب ووسائل الإتصال في وقتهم لم تكن متطوّرة؛ و الشخص منهم إذا أراد أن يذهب إلى عالم في الناحية الأخرى من البلاد العربية قد يقضي الشهور و لا يصل إليه، و لو قُدّرَ له و أن وصل فليس بالمؤكّد أنّ من ترك خلفه من العلماء في منطقة ما لم يغيّر رأيه و لربما لو عاد ليتأكّد أنّ علماء تلك المنطقة لم يغيروا اجتهادهم فمن ذا الذي سيؤكّد له ثبات هذا العالم على موقفه إلى غاية أن يصل إلى منطقته الأولى و لو بقي ينتظر قادما من تلك البلاد فمن ذا الذي سيصل في رمشة عين من غير أن يُفسح مجال زمني يُتيح الفرصة لتغير الإجتهاد و لو وجد جنّيا متطوعا ينقل له الأخبار في رمشة العين فمن ذا الذي سيؤكّد له عدالة هذا الجنّي و هكذا .... فكيف يُدّعى الإجماع في مثل هاته الأمور ؟!  اللّهم إلا إن وَجدَ جنّا متطوعا يطير به في رمشة عين بين العلماء و هذا ما سمعنا به ؟!و لا ادّعاه أحد من العلماء![/quote]
أخي الكريم بغض النظر عن مسألتنا هل تنكر الإجماع إذا نص عليه الأئمة المطلعون على خلاف الأئمة ؟ لأن كلامكم قد يوهم ذلك ..
وجزاكم الله خيرًا ..

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى

العلماء أمناء فيما نقلوا ومناقشون فيما كتبوا أو قالوا ولا نشك فيهم أبداً والعبرة بالنصوص من الكتاب والسنة أو إجماع الأمة ، والترجيح بحر لا ساحل له كل يرجح بما ترجح عنده ، وكثرة الدليل والرواية ## مرجحة لدى ذوي الدراية . 
والإجماع معروف عند الجميع ، وعرفه صاحب مراقي السعود : وهو الاتفاق من مجتهدي ## الأمة من بعد وفاة أحمِد . 
والإجماع عبارة عن اتفاق أهل الحل والعقد من أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في عصر من الأعصار على حكم واقعة من الوقائع ، وما يحتاج إلى إخبار جني يطير أو جني متطوع إلى آخر ما نقل ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## سراج بن عبد الله الجزائري

> هل تنكر الإجماع إذا نص عليه الأئمة المطلعون على خلاف الأئمة ؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخ محمد عبادي أنا أشك في إمكانية إطّلاعهم على أقوال جميع المجتهدين في ما هو ظني كمسألتنا هاته، أما الإجماع فلا أنكره و لا أنكر إمكانية وقوعه و لا أنكر حجّيته، و لا كن إذّعاء الإجماع في (غير النصوص قطعية الدلالة قطعية الثبوت قطعية الإنتشار بين المسلمين) فيه نظر!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  و الإجابة على سؤالك فيه تفصيل : 
- فهناك مسائل في الإجماع المدّعى يُمكن أن يَطّلع عليه العلماء و بالتالي فإدّعاؤهم للإجماع مقبول،
- و هناك أمور لا يُمكنهم الإطّلاع عليها و بالتالي فدعواهم للإجماع فيها مسألة إجتهادية، من العلماء من يقبلها و من العلماء من لا يقبلها.
- بعض من يوصف بالعلماء المطّلعين لهم مذهب في الإجماع و هم يدّعون الإجماع بناءا على مذهبهم ولكن هل مذهبهم صحيح أم لا ؟ هذه مسألة إختلافية و بالتالي فقبول دعواهم للإجماع سيكون مسألة اختلافية.



> ينبغي التقيد بالموضوع ولا يهمنا الجني المتطوع أو غير المتطوع ولا ينبغي التطرق إلى مثل النقل بين أهل العلم ،


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هداك الله أخي الكريم؛ لا يُوجد خروج عن موضوع النقاش و لا شيء بل نحن نتكلم في لبّ الموضوع و هو إبطال دعوى الإجماع على وجوب قضاء الصلاة الفائتة لمن تركها متعمّدا لغير عذر. و لست أنا من يطعن في هذا الإجماع المدّعى بل جمع من العلماء أخي الكريم فلا تحاوّل أن تُظهرنا بأنّنا نخالف جميع العلماء! أو أنّنا نتكلم فيما هو خارج عن الموضوع!

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى

وجوب قضاء الصلاة على من تركها متعمدا هو قول جمهور العلماء منهم الأئمة الأربعة وأتباعهم قال ابن عبد البر : وقد شذ بعض أهل الظاهر وأقدم على خلاف جمهور علماء المسلمين وسبيل المؤمنين فقال ليس على المتعمد لترك الصلاة في وقتها أن يأتي بها في غير وقتها لأنه غير نائم ولا ناس ، وهذا من الشذوذ ولا عبرة بالأقوال الشاذة المجردة عن الدليل ، وأما قولك ( ادعاء الإجماع في غير النصوص قطعية الدلالة قطعية الثبوت قطعية الإنتشار بين المسلمين ) ما ذا تقصد به ؟؟ وهل هو إلا خروج عن الموضوع !! 
والإجماع حكاه ابن قدامة رحمه الله حيث قال : لا نعلم بين المسلمين خلافاً في أن تارك الصلاة يجب عليه قضاؤها ولو كان مرتداً لم يجب عليه قضاء صلاة ولا صيام . المغني لابن قدامة 2 / 158 . ولعله لم يطلع على خلاف بعض الظاهرية الذي ذكره ابن عبد البر أو لعله لا يراه خلافاً لاتصافه بالشذوذ ومخالفته النصوص الموجبة لقضاء العبادة بعد خروج وقتها من صلاة وصيام ، والصلاة والصيام كلاهما فرض واجب ودين ثابت يؤدى أبدا وإن خرج الوقت المؤجل لهما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دين الله أحق أن يقضى وإذا كان النائم والناسي للصلاة وهما معذوران يقضيانها بعد خروج وقتها كان المتعمد لتركها المأثوم في فعله ذلك أولى بالا يسقط عنه فرض الصلاة وأن يحكم عليه بالإتيان بها لأن التوبة من عصيانه في تعمد تركها هي أداؤها وإقامة تركها مع الندم على ما سلف من تركه لها في وقتها ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## سراج بن عبد الله الجزائري

> وأما قولك ( ادعاء الإجماع في غير النصوص قطعية الدلالة قطعية الثبوت قطعية الإنتشار بين المسلمين ) ما ذا تقصد به ؟؟ وهل هو إلا خروج عن الموضوع !!


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  غفر الله لك أخي الكريم؛ هذا ليس بخروج عن الموضوع، هذا لتوضيح ما الذي جعلني أردُّ دعوى الإجماع على وجوب قضاء الصلاة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  و على طريقتك فسنقول لك لما تذكر لنا أدلّة عدم كفر تارك الصلاة و تتوسع ألا يعتبر هذا على طريقتك خروج عن الموضوع ؟! -سبحان الله-
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخ محمد العبادي جزاك الله خيرا على نقولاتك و تبيينك بأنّ كفر تارك الصلاة لا يلزم منه عدم قضاء الصلاة بالنسبة لجمع كبير من العلماء، و لكن هاته المسألة اجتهادية هي الأخرى و تختلف فيها الأنظار، و الأهم مناقشة الدليل : فالنفرض أنّ تارك الصلاة مرتّد، إذن هو كافر. و بالتالي فلما يرجع للإسلام، فالإسلام يجبّ ما قبله و من ضمن ما يجبّه ترك الصلاة فما قَولُكَ في هذا ؟

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى

ولو كان كافراً عند من يقول بتكفيره فلما ذا لا تترب عليه أحكام الكفر من عدم إرثه والتفريق بينه وبين زوجته وعدم تغسيله ودفنه في مقابرالمسلمين إلى آخر الأحكام المترتبة على المرتد ، قال ابن قدامة : لم ينقل أن أحداً من تاركي الصلاة ترك تغسيله وتكفينه ودفنه في مقابر المسلمين، ولا منع ورثته ميراثه، ولا منع ميراث مورثه، ولا فرق بين زوجين لترك الصلاة مع أحدهما مع كثرة تاركي الصلاة ،و قال "إننا لا نعلم في عصر من الأعصار أحداً من تاركي الصلاة ترك تغسيله وتكفينه ودفنه في مقابر المسلمين، ولا منع ورثته ميراثه، ولا منع ميراث مورثه، ولا فرق بين زوجين لترك الصلاة مع أحدهما لكثرة تاركي الصلاة، ولو كان كافراً لثبتت هذه الأحكام كلها، ولا نعلم بين المسلمين خلافاً في أن تارك الصلاة يجب عليه قضاؤها، ولو كان مرتداً لم يجب عليه قضاء صلاة ولا صيام" . المغني لابن قدامة 2 / 446 . وقال النووي : لم يزل المسلمون يورثون تارك الصلاة ويورثون عنه ولو كان كافراً لم يغفر له ولم يرث ولم يورث وأما الجواب عما احتج به من كفره من حديث جابر وبريدة ورواية شقيق فهو أن كل ذلك محمول على أنه شارك الكافر في بعض أحكامه وهو وجوب القتل وهذا التأويل متعين للجمع بين نصوص الشرع وقواعده التي ذكرناها وأما قياسهم فمتروك بالنصوص التي ذكرناها والجواب عما احتج به أبو حنيفة أنه عام مخصوص بما ذكرناه وقياسهم لا يقبل مع النصوص . المجموع للنووي 3 / 17- 19.

----------


## سراج بن عبد الله الجزائري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من يقول بتكفيره يرى بأنّه يُعامل معاملة الكفار و دعاوى الإجماع تلك التي تنقلها الكلام عنها مثل الكلام عن دعوى الإجماع على وجوب قضاء الصلاة لمن تركها متعمّدا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  و يحسن مناقشة الأدلّة لأنّك إن قُلتَ قال العالم الفلاني أو العلماء الفلانيين فسأقول لك و قال العالم الفلاني و العلماء الفلانيين و نبقى في دوامة!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مثلا : أنا قلتُ لا أعتّدُ بدعوى الإجماع هاته لما يلي : "............"، فإن أردت مناقشتي فنفّد ما ظننته دليلا و أبطل كلامي بالدليل.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مثلا : أنا قُلت لك : لا يصحّ الإستدلال بصلاة النّبي صلى الله عليه و سلّم صلاة الظهر و العصر خارج أوقاتهم في تلك الحالة الخاصة على وجوب قضاء الصلاة لمن تركها من غير عذر لأنّ النّبي صلى الله عليه و سلّم كان معذورا. فناقش كلامي بالدليل؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يا أخي ينبغي أن تكون منهجية في النقاش و أسلوب النّط هذا ليس بجيّد؟ و يُشتّت الموضوع و يُفقد التركيز و يجعلنا لا نناقش و لا نقطة جيّدا

----------

